

SOPA Blackout participating sites - zaidrahman
http://geeqer.com/2012/01/sopa-blackout/

======
corin_
Should this blackout be limited to IPs that appear to be American, or
universal?

~~~
zaidrahman
Global would mean a bigger impact.

~~~
rmc
Yeah it would have a bigger impact, but you'll only annoy people Ho can do
nothing about it. I have no US Congressmember to lobby.

------
citricsquid
Does anyone else think that the SOPA blackout that Notch is going to do (as
per the Tweet linked in this article) crosses the line? Interrupting a service
customers have paid for seems to go beyond what is reasonable, I haven't seen
any others going that far, although I guess reddit does have reddit gold... to
me disabling reddit (a user generated content site that will be affected by
SOPA) is justifiable whereas taking down a service that customers have paid
for that isn't directly affected by SOPA seems... overboard.

~~~
ugh
Aren't they de-coupled by now? I don't think minecraft.net goimg down also
takes down authentication anymore.

~~~
citricsquid
<https://twitter.com/#!/notch/status/157856961612873729>
<https://twitter.com/#!/notch/status/157857196254834689>
<https://twitter.com/#!/notch/status/157865002177536001>

based on this I'm assuming he means they're going to take minecraft.net down
meaning the login servers, otherwise it'd be a worthless gesture, nobody would
know (besides Mojangs bank account)

~~~
ugh
Ah, ok.

Legally I don’t think this is a problem. The login servers are not needed to
play Minecraft. Singleplayer obviously works without them. Multiplayer does,
too, but servers can (and in practice do) require you to be logged in.

Morally? I don’t know. I don’t think so. People might disagree.

------
rkudeshi
Does OP have a citation for Craigslist joining the blackout?

That would be huge, but I haven't heard about it elsewhere.

~~~
lukeschlather
They're already displaying a STOP SOPA & PIPA message on their front page.

------
igorgue
Would Hacker News join?

